# First tick of 2018



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

First Bear of 2018 lol
Nice beautiful bear for just coming out.
I was scouting for more potential Morel woods and it crossed 72 few minutes ago where the bliss lake fire crossed 72, just love spending time in our great outdoors. It doesn't seem to matter how many of them I have seen It still gets the adrenaline flowing.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Kearly Shuffle said:


> Question about the Permethrin...When you say to dilute it 20:1 is that the 10% concentrate or higher?


I get the can here is a pic, from the camping section of Meijers. I can do a full set of clothes t-shirt-long sleeved overishirt or jacket-jeans-socks-shoes...almost 3 times the way I spray it on.

Look at those words, _REPELS & KILLS TICKS! _Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Getting ticks (1-3) daily in northern Jackson County... until today. I’ve been lazy about treating my new brush pants, but Used sawyers, not a one on me.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Glad I read this thread. I have ATV/UTV trail maintenance coming up next week and forgot to buy the stuff. I usually bought it at Dicks but don't shop there anymore and I didn't know Meijer sold it....thanks old.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Buddwiser said:


> Glad I read this thread. I have ATV/UTV trail maintenance coming up next week and forgot to buy the stuff. I usually bought it at Dicks but don't shop there anymore and I didn't know Meijer sold it....thanks old.


Why don't you shop at Dick's anymore?


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

petronius said:


> Why don't you shop at Dick's anymore?


Why do you want to know?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Buddwiser said:


> Why do you want to know?


Just curious if it was something they did.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

petronius said:


> Just curious if it was something they did.


Lmao to funny guys.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

Probably related to the decision to stop selling certain firearms during the Parkland aftermath Petronius. I’m more of a Dunham’s guy myself anyway...


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

Does 100% deet work the same?

I can't believe how many woods and thick brush I've been in trout fishing and the last few years morel hunting and I've never seen one.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

used 100 pc deet last year and never had 1 on me.that being said permethrin will be my choice this year,like the residual and kill factor aspects.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

jschlenke said:


> Probably related to the decision to stop selling certain firearms during the Parkland aftermath Petronius. I’m more of a Dunham’s guy myself anyway...


You assume....but you don't know. Have a nice day.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

You’re totally right Budd. FWIW- I make no judgement either way. I just appreciate your contributions to the forum!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

strmanglr said:


> Does 100% deet work the same?
> 
> I can't believe how many woods and thick brush I've been in trout fishing and the last few years morel hunting and I've never seen one.


Could be, I would think you'd have been attacked by now. Last time I trout fished I treated my clothes. Not sure how deet works but "the meth" goes on your clothes and lasts through a wash cycle or two, up to 2 weeks. 

Before ticks hit the scene I never juiced up that much, I mean it had to be bad if I did and it was simple bug spray, 20-40%(?) deet.

I am going to start saying that I am "all meth-ed up" when I am shroom'in in treated clothes, and when or if I forget to then I'll be all nervous and fidgety out there... :lol:


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

1st tick for me, n.e. mich 2018.
Felt it crawling up my leg and new what it was lol


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

100 deet will eat- gum up your steering wheel and widow door trim from you hands and arm been there done that . I’m addicted to meth heading out to score some more . Then on to the shrooms ( no magic in them ) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I was at camp yesterday in Chippewa county. I found my first embedded tick of the year.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I was at camp yesterday in Chippewa county. I found my first embedded tick of the year.


I'm not gonna hit the "like" button on that one, but im do for the same outcome sooner or later.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

I remember a post about someone watching a tick die on permethrin treated clothing so I decided to watch the next time I saw one on my pants. It was glorious. Climbed about knee high, flailed it’s stupid little arms, then fell off backwards. F you ticks, I win.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

jeffm said:


> I'm not gonna hit the "like" button on that one, but im do for the same outcome sooner or later.


I pull the tick off slowly getting it to release. The tick is then put in clear packing tape, dated and placed in the freezer. If I get a reaction at least the culprit is easily available. A tick key is a handy little tool.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)




----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I got one of those tick keys when I first got my dog about 4 years ago. Haven't used it on the dog or myself yet. 

Went out trout fishing first week of May and pulled my first tick ever off me. Wasn't using any bug repellant. Found it in my hair, forgot my hat. Pretty sure I know right when I picked it up too. Had to duck under some branches right before leaving for the day.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Went shroom hunting last night. Had my dog with me. We stopped to eat some dinner at a campground and I noticed a tick trying to get to the skin on my dogs head. Pulled it right off and burned it. Double checked my dog and no other ones found. 

Man I hate those things. What's the best medicine or preventative action for dogs?


----------



## strmanglr (Sep 23, 2015)

I don't know any chemicals I would
use on a dog. Funny, I don't think twice about using Deet on myself but my dog, never.

After I go out with the dog I always pet her down thoroughly. You'll feel the tick.


----------



## kopy1 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ill have to try the permethin out working in North Dakota the ticks are bad out here, been bit a bunch already some guys are wearing dog tick collars on their ankles. Old timers say pinesol and water mix will keep them off you.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Went shroom hunting last night. Had my dog with me. We stopped to eat some dinner at a campground and I noticed a tick trying to get to the skin on my dogs head. Pulled it right off and burned it. Double checked my dog and no other ones found.
> 
> Man I hate those things. What's the best medicine or preventative action for dogs?


In my neck of the woods, the ticks are almost as common as mosquito's it seems. I have already found 3 ticks crawling on me this year (one attached slightly), and two on my dog. Last year, I had 19 ticks on me with two biters! As far as meds for dogs, I have tried several but now am using a product called Simparica available from your vet. It is a chewable and my dog considers it a treat. The ticks I don't find on her black coat die shortly after they attached to her. One meaty tablet will last for a month. I have tried the topical lotions between the shoulders in the past but didn't like or enjoy the oily mess it left on her fur for several days. Ain't the cheapest, but my bitch is worth it.


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

Pulled one off my scrotum yesterday!
Had no idea it was there until showering.
Is there a Flea and tick tab for mushroomers.............?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

wallyg said:


> Pulled one off my scrotum yesterday!
> Had no idea it was there until showering.
> Is there a Flea and tick tab for mushroomers.............?


I'd like to know how it got there. Mushroom picking at the nudist colony?


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

petronius said:


> I'd like to know how it got there. Mushroom picking at the nudist colony?


Honest, My pants were on!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

petronius said:


> I'd like to know how it got there. Mushroom picking at the nudist colony?


Lmao they are like little heat seeking missiles and they found there mark.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Don’t push so far into the brush to mark your territory . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Wallyg 

“ Your Nuts “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

jschlenke said:


> I remember a post about someone watching a tick die on permethrin treated clothing so I decided to watch the next time I saw one on my pants. It was glorious. Climbed about knee high, flailed it’s stupid little arms, then fell off backwards. F you ticks, I win.


That might’ve been me. I watched a deer tick die from my permethrin last year. Little F-ers. I’ve avouded them so far this year! Everyone else I work with has encountered them


----------



## Jeffish74 (Sep 24, 2017)

Not that I'm much into making things suffer before their death but for ticks i make an exception. I have been putting some hand sanitizer on top of the ticks I get off and lighting it on fire. The alcohol in the sanitizer burns slow and circle of death closes in on them!


----------



## wallyg (Dec 31, 2010)

R.J.M. said:


> Wallyg
> 
> “ Your Nuts “
> 
> ...


Thanks...........and they still are!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Permethrin is AWESOME!! 
I started using Flea Halt from TSC to pretreat my clothes a couple of years ago. Stuff works better than anything else I've found AND it's a whole lot cheaper! It's pretty rare that I get a tick on me and I'm in the brush with them almost every day.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

I habe to say this was lightest tick in many for me. Most years i end up with 25 30 normally 1 that gets me. This year less than 10 ..like 7 or 8. None got me. Buddys said the ssame. Very few . hope its a trend


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sparky23 said:


> I habe to say this was lightest tick in many for me. Most years i end up with 25 30 normally 1 that gets me. This year less than 10 ..like 7 or 8. None got me. Buddys said the ssame. Very few . hope its a trend


I agree, 5 so far with one just barely attached and the rest exploring.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i use sawyers permitium and only had two this year and i got them creek trout fishing in untreated clothes. while wearing my treated clothes and boots i didnt get any this year


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Sparky23 said:


> I habe to say this was lightest tick in many for me. Most years i end up with 25 30 normally 1 that gets me. This year less than 10 ..like 7 or 8. None got me. Buddys said the ssame. Very few . hope its a trend


Agree. Only got out shrooming 4 or 5 times. 1st three trips did not find any ticks. Last trip we found 6 between 4 of us. The scary part was that I checked my kids thoroughly twice, once at the cabin and again when we got home. 30 minutes later, my 7 year old daughter screamed from the shower that she found a tick. The little bugger was trying to embed right on her belly. Not sure how we missed it.

I think it was the long cold spring that kept the numbers down while shrooming.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

Zero on me so far this year. People I work with finding tons. Went trout fishing the other day with my buddy. He found 4, none for me. I had my clothes treated and he did not. This was my first morel season without seeing one on my clothes


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

MrJosePetes said:


> Zero on me so far this year. People I work with finding tons. Went trout fishing the other day with my buddy. He found 4, none for me. I had my clothes treated and he did not. This was my first morel season without seeing one on my clothes


I've had about 50 this year even with permethrin. To be fair 40 of them were Arkansas and TN ticks.

I had one crawling on my jeans up north somewhere and didn't have the satisfaction of watching it die... until I cut it in half. Might have to redo the permethrin.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

celticcurl said:


> I've had about 50 this year even with permethrin. To be fair 40 of them were Arkansas and TN ticks.
> 
> I had one crawling on my jeans up north somewhere and didn't have the satisfaction of watching it die... until I cut it in half. Might have to redo the permethrin.


I soak my clothes rather than use the spray. Idk if that makes a difference.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

MrJose Peters What’s the method you use to soak your clothing?? I spray mine with Sawyer’s then drop them in a lg trash bag overnight occasionally flip the bag then hang dry on the clothes line . There’s always a better way to build a mouse trap .
Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

I order a concentrate on Amazon that you just mix with water. It comes with bags to soak the clothes in but they’re junk. I just do it in a bucket or tote. Then ring them out and hang to dry. Takes longer, I’m sure there's some risk more so with soaking your clothes than just spraying the outside of them, so there’s definitely drawbacks. But it seems effective. If it isn’t too hot I try to wear something under the treated clothes to avoid unnecessary contact.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

MrJosePetes said:


> I order a concentrate on Amazon that you just mix with water. It comes with bags to soak the clothes in but they’re junk. I just do it in a bucket or tote. Then ring them out and hang to dry. Takes longer, I’m sure there's some risk more so with soaking your clothes than just spraying the outside of them, so there’s definitely drawbacks. But it seems effective. If it isn’t too hot I try to wear something under the treated clothes to avoid unnecessary contact.


So when you soak the pants, you don't have to worry about the permethrin rubbing on your man parts?


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

petronius said:


> So when you soak the pants, you don't have to worry about the permethrin rubbing on your man parts?


Well I touched on that sort of thing in the previous post. I mean, I’m sure any time you put poison on your clothing there’s something to worry about. I do wear underwear though.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

petronius said:


> So when you soak the pants, you don't have to worry about the permethrin rubbing on your man parts?





MrJosePetes said:


> Well I touched on that sort of thing in the previous post. I mean, I’m sure any time you put poison on your clothing there’s something to worry about. I do wear underwear though.


Gheezzz petronius 
Not everyone goes "Commando" like you im assumng lmao, too funny guys.


----------



## MrJosePetes (Feb 8, 2013)

To each his own haha


----------

